# Long Term European Breakdown Cover???



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for breakdown cover for use in Europe. I plan to be out of the UK for 9-12 months. 

Will anyone issue me breakdown cover for the full length of my trip? If so who?

How do the full timers do it?

Many thanks


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rightz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for breakdown cover for use in Europe. I plan to be out of the UK for 9-12 months.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We like many other motorhomers have our breakdown cover with the motorhome insurance. We are with Comfort (Norwich Union) and the recovery is with the RAC. It costs us £55 on top of the insurance premium.

We are covered for 365 days anywhere in the EU and beyond if a Manual Green Card is issued.

Don


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fantastic advice!

I'm looking into getting insurance with Equity Red star through Sureterm and long term european breakdown cover will only be an extra £89 taking my total to £654 - not bad I thought being under 30 and having not owner a motorhome before. 

Anything I should be looking out for in the fine print when it comes to european breakdown covers as an added extra?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Max length of any one trip, sometimes only 90 days.

Motorhome weight, some will not recover motorhomes over 3500kg also length and height restrictions.

Those are some of the main ones.

Don


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Go with Safeguard. My insurance which includes unlimited european breakdown cover for our large Bessacarr 745 costs me a fraction over £300 fully comp no restrictions whatsoever, no time limits abroad. No extras to pay for.


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

another vote for safeguard  

I have been with them for 6 years and they have never let me down.
they include full euro breakdown and when things do go wrong you call them and get a real human with a brain to sort it all out straight away.
In other words, they deliver what they say they will.
Rare but true !


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. Tried ringing earlier but their call centre shut at 5.30pm so will try again tomorrow


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

i'd also recommend safeguard... no limits... apart from 90 days in Morocco... they also will sort out your green card (if you need it) F.O.C.


wilse


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Breakdown Cover*

ADAC a German motoring organisation do European Breakdown that includes UK (they have a reciprocal arrangement with the RAC I believe)
I remember a Guy breaking down in UK, phoned ADAC rescue (English speaking operative) in France and was rescued by RAC all within 40 mins.!
Annual membership cheaper than UK organisations but only available on line for us Brits. Cheers..


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

£652 (so £2 in it)

Now got to decide which company is better. I prefer having the AA breakdown cover I think although.....

when I tried to seperately get AA breakdown cover they said I couldn't as I have no service history on the mh. Would this invalidate any claim or breakdown cover???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Slightly off topic, we joined the AA, only the wife though, as she is covered when driving her car and also driving or as passenger in the motorhome.I rather fancy joining that ADAC for 2008, as am sure they will be more effecient in the EC.

cabby


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Another vote for Safeguard best premium including 365 days breakdown cover for Europe as well as UK, highly recommended!


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

With all due respect why mess around with secondary breakdown cover at extra expense when its already included in safeguards price. They are second to none for motorhome insurance and have a good track record looking after their customers which is more than can be said for a lot of insurers.


----------

